# French Quarter Resort - Chapter 7 Filings



## Miss Marty (Jul 23, 2011)

*
Any Updates on the French Quarter Group I and II Chapter 7 Filings
French Quarter Resort Branson - Notes from the Ozarks Newsletter *

The Chapter 7 filings have little, or no effect, on the operation of your Resort Association.  The three (3) Resort Associations at the French Quarter Resort in Branson Missouri  are as follows:

French Quarter Property Owner`s Association, Inc
Operates and Administers Building 100 for its Points Owners

French Quarter II Condominium Owners Association, Inc
Operates and Administers Buildings, 200, 300, 400, and 500
for its Interval Weeks Owners 

French Quarter III Condominium Owners Association, Inc
Operates and Administers Builings 600 and 800
for its Interval Weeks 
Administers reservations for 900 Building Purchasers 

SMC continues to operate the Resort 
with Gold Crown designation from RCI

FQ is Managed by Southwind Management
Go Green! Sign up for newsletter by email 
(mgmt@southwindmanagement.com)


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't heard a word since the last newsletter came out. Even then there was barely a mention of it. Searching Google has never turned up any information either.

The land adjacent to French Quarter had a Bank Owned For Sale sign up. At one time we were told FQ had purchased that land to extend the resort. Another issue was the land that one of the buildings sat on was included in the bankruptcy filing and, I believe all the common areas were included in the bankruptcy filing. 

We were there last summer. When I spoke with employee's, they were happier with Southwind Management running the resort and said things had improved under their direction. I'm not as convinced but, the majority of our ownerships are with DRI, Marriott and HGVC. All of which have a higher standard IMHO than Southwind. 

While I do not believe this filing will greatly affect owners, I am disappointed that our HOA gives us such little information. Maybe there really isn't anything to tell us. It seems as if this has been dragging on for a couple of years and I'd prefer to be updated more frequently as to what is, or what may happen to our resort. Right now I feel they're hiding behind a wall of silence.

In the end, I own to many timeshares. So long as it doesn't cost me a lot of money, FQ's failure won't kill any of our vacation plans and, if it's completely disolved and ownerships liquidated, it may actually save us some money. I purchased an EOY ownership there only because my wife liked the resort, it's location and having a fixed top floor unit (penthouse 2 bedroom loft) so that we knew no one with little kids would be running around above us.


----------

